# Moving to Sydney alone, Please guide me



## Sreya (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I am Sreya from India. This is my very first post and would like to say a "Big Hi" to all the contributors.

I am an IT (SAP) consultant, having VE-175 visa and planning to travel to Sydney in March 2011.

As I do not have any friends in Sydney to depend initially, would like to get some information regarding

1) I am planning to book accommodation at YHA Central for 3 days initially. Is it a good option?

2) I will reach Sydney by a morning flight and then catch a train from Airport to Central Railway Station and then walk to YHA Central. Hope I need not have to book the train ticket in advance to go to Central? Can I just go to Airport railway station, buy the ticket and get into the train?

3) While at YHA, I am planning to search for a shared accommodation in Parramatta/Harris Park area. Is it possible to find one within 3 days? I have seen advertisements in gumtree com. Should I call people who advertise in gumtree com or go to that place and find some agents? Is this possible?

4) Are these above suburbs good to stay initially considering living expenses and traveling daily to CBD for job search?

5) I have contacted few recruiters and consultants through LinkedIn and planning to send resume to them informing that I am reaching there in March. Hope I may get some interview calls within 2 weeks. Any suggestions on this front?

6) What would be the dress code for attending interviews in IT sector? And what all documents should I carry when I go for an interview? (Just a resume will do?)


7) How much money should I carry if my plans are same as listed above and want to survive for 3 months without a job. (I will be living simple)

8) I am planning to carry $1500 as cash with me. Then a Prepaid Forex Card from ICICI with some amount. Is this the right option?

9) I need to have a prepaid mobile plan (I have an unlocked iPhone 3). Could any one suggest a plan/provider? I have to make calls to my family in India and recruiters in Sydney.

Sorry, if I have many questions.. I am bit nervous being a lady who has never been to Overseas. I would appreciate all the suggestions/information that anyone can provide. Hope there are many people who already traveled on the same boat before me. I made my plans as above after searching extensively through this forum.(I am a regular visitor of this forum even though this is my first post)

Regards
Sreya J


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sreya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Sreya from India. This is my very first post and would like to say a "Big Hi" to all the contributors.
> 
> ...



HI Sreya,

Your travel plan look concrete ...

1)3 days stay accomdation YHA central is good option if it not costing you more than $100 per night.

2)no need to book ticket in advance you can get railway ticket from airport easilly.

3)Harris parrk/parramatta is good option in terms of safe and affordable suburb in sydney.share accomdation can cost you around $175 PW there.

4)answered in point 3.

5) no idea about that but i say IT SAP profession is demand here.so can get job easilly by 2-3 weeks time.

6)good formal attire should suffice.

7)you need to bring atleast 4k to survive here for 1-2 months.

8)there will some additional withdrawal charges thru ICICI forex card i.e $2 per transaction.so try bringing more cash.

9) you can go for Lyca,lebra or go talk prepaid plan which has cheap tariff for india calling.


----------



## Sreya (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot KASH for the quick response...

Could you also tell me how easily can I find a shared accommodation in Parramatta/Harris Park area? Is it possible to find one within 3 days, staying at YHA? How do I go ahead with that?

Hope, If I get more cash, I can deposit that in a bank account that I open there?
Which Bank should I go to, to open an account?

Hope I am not irritating you 

Thanks in Advance,
Sreya J


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sreya said:


> Thanks a lot KASH for the quick response...
> 
> Could you also tell me how easily can I find a shared accommodation in Parramatta/Harris Park area? Is it possible to find one within 3 days, staying at YHA? How do I go ahead with that?
> 
> ...


Sreya,
From gumtree you can call agent and fix a appointment and for sharing accomdation there are not much formalties to be done.Once you land in sydney get your prepaid SIM from airport, then you can call the agent and fix a appointment for tommorow .Take a rest on that day and next morning inspect the place where you will staying longer .Just remember accomdation you're chossing is not far from train station.

Yes ,you can open a bank a/c immediately and it will take no more than 2 days it open that.you can open a/c with commonwealth,NAB or westpac.


can you please tell me your timelines for PR application from offshore.


----------



## Sreya (Jan 19, 2011)

Kash,

Thank you...
I launched the application(DIAC) in May 2010, was asked to furnish PCC and Medical in August, uploaded both in September. Visa was granted in Oct 2010. Initial entry before Sep 2011.

It was rather quick for me. Hope it was due to 'No Applications' for couple of months from May 2010.

One quick question; I was going through the prepaid plans (Lyca,lebra and go talk) that you suggested over their websites. I think, I will have two connections; one for local and the other for calling India. By the way, which is good for making local calls(Job front) in Sydney, economically and network coverage wise?

Also what all documents I need while going for interview? (Just resume is enough?)

Thanks & Regards
Sreya J



kash2182 said:


> Sreya,
> From gumtree you can call agent and fix a appointment and for sharing accomdation there are not much formalties to be done.Once you land in sydney get your prepaid SIM from airport, then you can call the agent and fix a appointment for tommorow .Take a rest on that day and next morning inspect the place where you will staying longer .Just remember accomdation you're chossing is not far from train station.
> 
> Yes ,you can open a bank a/c immediately and it will take no more than 2 days it open that.you can open a/c with commonwealth,NAB or westpac.
> ...


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sreya said:


> Kash,
> 
> Thank you...
> I launched the application(DIAC) in May 2010, was asked to furnish PCC and Medical in August, uploaded both in September. Visa was granted in Oct 2010. Initial entry before Sep 2011.
> ...



For local calls you can choose postpaid connection of optus ,vodafone or 3 which will be cheap for local call.

For interview carry resume,reference letter of your previous employer or line manager.Also keep your qualification document or certification of profession handy.


----------



## Sreya (Jan 19, 2011)

I really appreciate all the valuable suggestions and information that you provided within no time. Please do post anything else that you feel, will help me in my move.

Thanks & Regards
Sreya J


kash2182 said:


> For local calls you can choose postpaid connection of optus ,vodafone or 3 which will be cheap for local call.
> 
> For interview carry resume,reference letter of your previous employer or line manager.Also keep your qualification document or certification of profession handy.


----------



## Sreya (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Kash,

If I stay at parramatta, what kind of bus/train pass (monthly/weekly) would be suitable for traveling around? And where to get the same?

Could you also suggest a prepaid mobile Sim mainly for making local calls in Sydney? (Not sure if I can get a postpaid connection as soon as I reach?)

Is getting print outs of resume is cheaper there? Or shall get a small ink jet printer from India?

By the way, are you working in IT?

Thanks and Regards
Sreya J


kash2182 said:


> For local calls you can choose postpaid connection of optus ,vodafone or 3 which will be cheap for local call.
> 
> For interview carry resume,reference letter of your previous employer or line manager.Also keep your qualification document or certification of profession handy.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Sreya said:


> Hi Kash,
> 
> If I stay at parramatta, what kind of bus/train pass (monthly/weekly) would be suitable for traveling around? And where to get the same?
> 
> ...


Hi Sreya,

Initially you dont need a monthly or weekly pass to travel as your travel will be based on interview calls. These passes are available from the train station.
Parramata is a good place to start as you will find Indian groceries shops around.

Don''t get into any kind of contract for mobile until you find a job here. So its best to go with prepaid plan. I suggest vodafone prepaid sim, you will get that from the airport.

Resume printout, I have not done any as most of the consultant/company ask me me to send the updated resume through mail. I didn't carry any copies of the resume during interview time. I heard you can get the prints outs in Library and a shop called office works.

You need to get your laptop and you need a broadband here to search for job. Most of the sharing accommodation provides broadband here.

Sap is in good demand here, Linked-in is the best way to search now.

Hope it helps


----------



## dnz (Jan 6, 2010)

Seriously you don't want to live in Paramatta its a dump, Look at places like Mosman, Manly, Neutral Bay, Cremorne and Surry Hills, all are very safe areas and with the exception of manly are quite cheap.

I pay $450 a week for a 2 bedroom apartment in Neutral bay with Harbour views but you could rent a room for around $200 per week in these areas and they offer the Sydneysider lifestyle whereas Paramatta doesn't.

Estate agents in Sydney are terrible to deal with, the demand for property really outstrips supply so customer service is non existant! Gumtree is a better option but don't send cash prior to seeing the room as there are lots of scams going on.

Regarding jobs I work in recruitment but in the medical field but one of my friends works in IT recruitment, I could always ask him if he could help you?

For calling back to india i would reccomend vonage, I've used it for years for calling the UK and it costs me 5.99 GBP for unlimited calls to landlines, I'm sure it would be available for calling india. Its a system which uses VIOP so will require a broadband connection but they have an iphone app which is quite effective.

Regarding a prepaid simcard for your iphone I would go with Optus, Vodafone and 3's netowrks are heavily over subscribed and don't really work very well, Also reception outside the main cities is very patchy. Optus seems to be ok and so does Telstra.

Hope this helps!


----------



## paul.kartick2007 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Sreya,

Have you settled in Sydney?

If so can you please suggest me something on the below mentioned issue.

My name is Kartick and I am from India Kolkata.

I have got Australia Work Permit Visa 457. And I will be reaching Sydney by 6th September 2011 with my Wife.

But company is not providing initial accomodation.

My working location would be 

112 Talavera Road, Macquarie Park,
North Ryde, New South Wales 2113
Landmark: Macquarie Park
Australia



Can you please suggest where can I get initial accomodation of 3-4 days with my wife. Do I need to book accomodation before departure?


And also can I search any accomodation for long term in 3-4 days?

Please suggest if you have any idea also let me know the possible rent for initial stay as well for long term stay.

please help

regards
Kartick


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

paul.kartick2007 said:


> Hi Sreya,
> 
> Have you settled in Sydney?
> 
> ...


Dear Kartick,
For renting u can try gum tree and realestate.com.au. I hv attached a SYdney train/bus route map,which shall give u a fair idea about your place of work and the location u need to hunt for renting. My suggestion would be to look for house near St.Leonards, Chatswood. these are decent suburbs and u can get a 2bhk arounf 500 Aud/week and a 1 BHK or large Studio appt aroung 350/week. You can type these location on realestate.com.au to lok for properties on rent., and fix appt with the agents.Since u already hv a job, u can crack the deal easily.

Regards
Abhijeet


----------



## paul.kartick2007 (Aug 25, 2011)

Abhijeet said:


> Dear Kartick,
> For renting u can try gum tree and realestate.com.au. I hv attached a SYdney train/bus route map,which shall give u a fair idea about your place of work and the location u need to hunt for renting. My suggestion would be to look for house near St.Leonards, Chatswood. these are decent suburbs and u can get a 2bhk arounf 500 Aud/week and a 1 BHK or large Studio appt aroung 350/week. You can type these location on realestate.com.au to lok for properties on rent., and fix appt with the agents.Since u already hv a job, u can crack the deal easily.
> 
> Regards
> Abhijeet




Thanks a lot Abhijeet. Your suggestion and the map shared by you would be really helpful for me.

Can you please do me one more favour? Please give me some idea about the initial 4-5 days accomodation(motels etc) ...at which location I can get some cheap motels?

Regards
Kartick


----------

